# Please help!! Print is changing colour after 2 days



## ieolivier (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi! I please need your advice! We printed a 3 color logo on 9 Tracksuit Jackets(Triacestate Fabric) and the prints came our perfect!. But after 2 days the client phoned me and told me that the yellow, that we printed on the black tops , have changed color! It is now Lime green!

Does anyone knows what the problem can be?

We used plastisol ink.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Sounds like the dye from the garment has gone into the ink. I get that with some football shirts with a white vinyl, you have to use a blockout vinyl to prevent it. I believe you can get blockout for screenprinting as well


----------



## ieolivier (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi, That was my feeling as well. Thanks so much!


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

ieolivier said:


> Hi! I please need your advice! We printed a 3 color logo on 9 Tracksuit Jackets(Triacestate Fabric) and the prints came our perfect!. But after 2 days the client phoned me and told me that the yellow, that we printed on the black tops , have changed color! It is now Lime green!
> 
> Does anyone knows what the problem can be?
> 
> ...


It's called dye migration. When printing on synthetics with plastisols you need to use inks formulated for that purpose (often called "low bleed") or use an underbase that is a "bleed blocker". The bleed blockers are grey or black, so they are a separate underbase. In your case you would have needed either a low bleed yellow such as a Dri-Fit ink from One Stroke, or to print a low bleed white underbase and then any yellow on top. 
p.s. bleed blockers are usually for printing on sublimated fabrics since they are a especially problematic for dye migration


----------



## ieolivier (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks so much for your help ! you guys rock! I am on my way to go buy some low bleed ink. I am going to buy some for the white underbase and then also the yellow. I am so over this job, it is costing me much more that I was making on this job! Thanks again!


----------



## Cl0ckw0rk (Jul 1, 2015)

Wilflex epic poly one is a good ink to use and it cures at a lower temp. Which is a lot of your problem. The hotter your drier the more bleed you will get with reg plastisol ink, but you also compromise your ink/color washing out and/or longevity of the tee


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

all good info posted so far, just wanted to add one tip. 
do not stack hot shirts right out of the dryer, stacking the shirts right away keeps them hot allowing dye migration to continue. best to let them cool off for a couple minutes (just a minute or two makes a difference) and then stack. we do this mostly for garments dyed with red as that is the biggest offender.


----------



## ieolivier (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi! thanks for all the help so far from everyone! I picked up the new jackets today(because now I have to replace it!) and I am actually washing them now in warm water, I can see it is giving off a lot of dye(ink) in the water. Then I will make sure they are very dry! after they dried maybe put them in the heat press as well to make sure there is not a lot of moisture in it. 
Unfortunately I am from South Africa and don't have all the nice brand's of Ink's you mentioned, but I did get a Low Bleed color plast, Plastisol from my supplier today that I am going to use as a white under base. Hopefully this helps!

I will hang each jacket up after curing in front off a fan, to help cooling them down quicker. I hope this will work!
Thanks again for every ones help!


----------



## Shinebox (Jul 14, 2015)

red514 said:


> all good info posted so far, just wanted to add one tip.
> do not stack hot shirts right out of the dryer, stacking the shirts right away keeps them hot allowing dye migration to continue. best to let them cool off for a couple minutes (just a minute or two makes a difference) and then stack. we do this mostly for garments dyed with red as that is the biggest offender.


 
Ok now I have a question, if I'm running a job and have shirts curing in the dryer as I continue to run, how often should I stop and collect the finished shirts and space stack them to cool, is it an issue if I have say 50 shirts sitting in my catch bucket before I stop running the job and empty it?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

Shinebox said:


> Ok now I have a question, if I'm running a job and have shirts curing in the dryer as I continue to run, how often should I stop and collect the finished shirts and space stack them to cool, is it an issue if I have say 50 shirts sitting in my catch bucket before I stop running the job and empty it?


it can be, that was the issue for us, after about 5shirts stack the heat stays in the shirts. It's best to have someone stacking the shirts as they come off the belt. last run we did with this issue, we made 4 stacks of shirts, alternating stacks as they come off the dryer. This method only increased production time by a few seconds per unit.


----------



## Shinebox (Jul 14, 2015)

red514 said:


> it can be, that was the issue for us, after about 5shirts stack the heat stays in the shirts. It's best to have someone stacking the shirts as they come off the belt. last run we did with this issue, we made 4 stacks of shirts, alternating stacks as they come off the dryer. This method only increased production time by a few seconds per unit.


 I spoke with a tech at International Coatings (ink I use) and he said it sounded as if I was not apply the same pressure/ink to each garment and this has been the only job (so far) that this has been an issue. Tho I can see of the colors are still melding together while curing yes it would lighten the top color.


----------

